

A few fun python lines for your deploy script if you're on a mac - bemmu
http://pastebin.ca/1888312

======
fizzfur
If you've got Growl installed (and if you've had your mac longer than a day -
you probably do), then you can use growlnotify to dump messages on your
screen.

I use it in long running scripts (like deploys).

    
    
        growlnotify -t "Deploy" -m "Complete"

------
wonginator1221
Shell script version

    
    
      #!/bin/bash
      VOICES=("agnes" "kathy" "princess" "vicki" "victoria" "bruce" "fred" "junior" "ralph" "albert" "bad" "bahh" "bells" "boing" "bubbles" "cellos" "deranged" "good" "hysterical" "pipe" "trinoids" "whisper")
      MSGS=("deploy is now complete" "deploy complete" "deploy completed" "sir the deployment has finished" "hey the deploy is done" "look at this cool deploy" "deployment completeed")
      VOICE=$RANDOM%${#VOICES[@]}
      MSG=$RANDOM%${#MSGS[@]}
      say -v ${VOICES[VOICE]} ${MSGS[MSG]}

------
oxtopus
You can always add

    
    
      && say Done
    

to the end of long-running commands and it just works.

------
Ramone
I use something like this for notifying about broken builds in our continuous
integration environment, but on linux with "festival". I don't know if this
utility has voices or not, but it works pretty well:

echo Joe Strummer broke the build | festival --tts

~~~
samdk
This looks like a very old version of the manual (I'm off to install it and
take a look at a newer one) but festival does appear to have voices:
[http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/festival/manual/festival_2...](http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/festival/manual/festival_24.html#SEC97)

 _edit_ That appears to be the newest version of the docs. You can select
voices by calling the function (voice_voicename) in interactive mode. So
something like this works:

    
    
        echo -e "(voice_nitech_us_rms_arctic_hts)\n(SayText \"this is a sentence\")" | festival
    

On Fedora, I had to install the festvox- packages to get other voices.

------
kljensen
This idea is both cute and useful. I frequently run a deployment script and
switch to another window (e.g. HN) only to forget about the deployment. I will
definitely be using this.

------
mhansen
Any linux equivalent?

~~~
sandaru1
You can use espeak for voice.

> espeak "Hello World"

~~~
slug
flite is also good (simple). I used it to find the sound card model that would
properly work with my laptop: [http://aeminium.org/slug/software/shell/#test-
hda-intel-mode...](http://aeminium.org/slug/software/shell/#test-hda-intel-
models)

